# Fischerschein an einem Wochenende



## Grafbelzebub (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo ein Freund von mir will den Angelschein machen nur hat er unter der Woche keine Zeit(Arbeit)
Jetzt  hab ich mal gehört das man den Schein auch an einem Wochenende machen kann, stimmt das?
Kann es sein das man das in Ulm oder in Biberach machen kann?
Gruss :m


----------



## frogile (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischerschein an einem Wochenende*

Ja das geht! Guckste mal im Netz, gibt es in vielen Großstätten.


----------



## angel!andi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischerschein an einem Wochenende*

Ja das geht in Ulm. Da hab ich ihn selbst auch gemacht. Der Kurs dauert von Mittwoch bis Sonntag (kostet 3 Tage Urlaub). Lehrgangsleiter ist Wolfgang Siegler in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Fischereiverein Ulm/Neu Ulm.

Es werden sowohl Vorbereitungskurse für Bayern und auch für Baden Würtemberg angeboten.

Für Bayern ist der nächste Termin von 11.02.2009 - 15.02.2009.

Wegen den Terminen für Baden Würtemberg einfach mal direkt nachfragen.

Tel. (0731) 389670 (Anmeldung bei Annemarie Dinkel) oder 
Wolfgang Siegler, 89079 Ulm — Telefon: 0731/481133, Fax: 0731/481133
E-Mail: Wolfgang.Siegler@uni-ulm.de


----------



## Grafbelzebub (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischerschein an einem Wochenende*

hi vielen dank für deine Antwort mit der kann man halt was Anfangen
#6


----------

